# [V] XFX Radeon HD5850 Black Edition



## Manillaroad (24. August 2010)

Hi Leute!
Schweren Herzens trenne ich mich hier von meiner XFX Radeon HD 5850 Black Edition, da ich aus Zeitgründen keine Verwendung mehr für eine "Spieler"Grafikkarte habe. Erworben habe ich das Gerät für 329,90 Euro am 02.03.2010, so dass noch reichlich Garantie vorhanden ist. Die Karte war seit dem nur 2 Monate verbaut und ist somit so gut wie neuwertig. Verkauft wird das Gesamtpaket wie aus dem Laden inklusive aller Adapter, sämtlichen Zubehörs im Originalkarton und selbstverständlich mit der Originalrechnung. Enthalten ist ausserdem Assassins Creed 1, welches bei der Karte dabei war, aber von mir nie installiert wurde, da ich das Spiel schon vorher besessen habe.*
Sollte jemand Interesse haben, so kann er mich gerne hier oder per PN anschreiben, telefonischer Kontakt wäre nach Anschreiben natürlich ebenfalls möglich!
Trennen würde ich mich von der Karte für 170 Euro exklusive Versand.

Mit besten Grüssen


----------



## Fiffi1984 (24. August 2010)

Servus.


Ich melde mal erstes, vorsichtiges Interesse an. Schwanke zwischen einer GTX 460 und einer 5850.Lese jetzt erstmal ein paar Testberichte zu deiner Karte.


Ist letztlich auch davon abhängig was ich für meine alte Karte bekomme.(siehe Forum) Wenn du keine High-End-Karte mehr brauchst können wir uns ja vielleicht einigen...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (24. August 2010)

Hmmm, im Prinzip gefällt mir die Karte. Käme ein Tausch plus Geld denn für dich in Betracht? Das würde die Sache erheblich vereinfachen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (24. August 2010)

Hast eine PN..


----------



## Fiffi1984 (3. September 2010)

Du willst was verkaufen und meldest dich elf Tage (!!!) weder auf mein Posting noch auf meine Mail. Klar kann man vielleicht nicht jeden Tag online sein, aber innerhalb von so langer Zeit wird das ja mal möglich sein, gerade wenn man was verkaufen will. Reife Leistung!


Ich hätte deine Karte genommen, hab mir aber jetzt ne andere bestellt.


----------

